# BPY or CCTA?



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am looking to buy an ECS Tuning oil change package. There are two main types (one for BPY and one for CCTA) but both show up as being a match for my 2006 GTI. 
Which engine code do I have? Also out of curiosity, what is the difference?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

2006 is definitely BPY. Not sure why CCTA would come up for an '06.


----------



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: BPY or CCTA? (aeproberts21)*

CCTA is the engine code for the most recent TSI engines, used in the 2009+ models. BPY is the engine code for the FSI engines, used in the 2006-2008 models.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: BPY or CCTA? (chewbacca5017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewbacca5017* »_CCTA is the engine code for the most recent TSI engines, used in the 2009+ models. BPY is the engine code for the FSI engines, used in the 2006-2008 models.

What he said.


----------

